# Slide - Kurbelumbau / -tuning



## banane_2.0 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Slide-Rider!

Bekanntlich sind die Slides aus 2013 und deren Vorgänger werksseitig mit 3-fach Kurbeln bestückt. Meiner Meinung nach "verträgt" das Slide alles: 3-fach, 2-fach aber auch einfach (was durch die 2014er Modellpalette bewiesen wäre).

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Wer hat seine Kurbel getuned und möchte seine Erfahrungen teilen? Was läuft gut? Was nicht?

Ich fahre z. B. das 150 9.0 aus 2013 und würde gerne eine 2-fach Kurbel verbauen. Was meint ihr dazu und welche Kurbel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2014)

Diese Umfrage ist deshalb uninteressant, weil jemand aus der Alpenregion andere Ansprüche hat als jemand aus dem flachen Land. Desweiteren spielt die Kondition und Kraft eine entscheidende Rolle ob 1fach oder 2fach, genauso wie der Einsatz, sprich mehr downhill orientiert oder mehr Touren fahren. Daher gibt es weder eine Tendenz noch eine Empfehlung.
Fakt ist: Der Ritzelrechner lügt nie, die 2fach spart Gewicht und hat weniger Überschneidungen, wer mal eine hatte, will nie wieder 3fach. Der Einsatz von 1fach ist von den oben genannten Gründen abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (14. Juli 2014)

@filiale
Ich habe 2fach und mir ist 3fach lieber.
Auf Forstautobahnen, die sich nicht immer vermeiden lassen, fehlen mir die größeren Gänge.
Bei dem Kettenblattwechsel muss man zudem zu viele Ritzel wechseln weil der Schritt zwischen den Blättern doch recht groß ist.

Ich habe mich zwar inzwischen mit dem 2fach System arrangiert, aber für mich ist 3fach einfach das bessere System. 
Ob ich umrüsten werde ist aufgrund der hohen Kosten unsicher.


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2014)

Beim Umstieg von 3 auf 2 fach fehlen bei 2fach entweder nur der eine größte Gang oder nur der eine kleinste Gang. Je nachdem was man für ne Übersetzung wählt.
Wenn Du bei 2fach vorne am Kettenblatt umschaltest muß man wissen daß man hinten am Ritzel auch 1 oder 2 Ritzel schaltet sofern man sich für einen Berg vorbereiten will oder im Berg schalten will (Du kennst es ja selbst und weißt was ich meine). Ich denke daran kann man sich gut gewöhnen. Ich habe auch sehr sehr lange gebraucht um umzudenken, mittlerweile flutscht es ganz gut.


----------



## banane_2.0 (14. Juli 2014)

Ok filiale, vielleicht hast du recht und die Umfrage ist tatsächlich aufgrund der unterschriedlichen Rahmenbedingungen Käse.

Welche 2-fach Kurbel fahrt ihr denn und warum?


----------



## enno112 (14. Juli 2014)

Sram X.0 2-fach.
Warum: weil sie beim Slide 150 10.0 dran war.

Vorher hatte ich ein ZR Race 8.0 von 2012 mit 3-fach X.0
Ich vermisse keinen Gang!
Wichtig war bei der Neuanschaffung für mich nur das Sram X.0 dran ist...
Hab Shimano XT auch schon gefahren und mir gefällt die Sram X.0 einfach viel besser (ist aber eine reine Glaubensfrage)...


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2014)

XT 2 fach weil es schon dran war und ich vermisse keinen Gang (habe eine fast 1:1 Übersetzung zu 3 fach, nur der aller größte Gang fehlt den ich praktisch nie vermisse).


----------



## banane_2.0 (15. Juli 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Sram X.0 2-fach.
> Wichtig war bei der Neuanschaffung für mich nur das Sram X.0 dran ist...
> Hab Shimano XT auch schon gefahren und mir gefällt die Sram X.0 einfach viel besser (ist aber eine reine Glaubensfrage)...


 
geht mir genauso! Ich würde eigentlich schon gern aus meiner X.9 3-fach eine X.0 2-fach machen. Allein schon wegen dem gpx-Innenlager. Allerdings finde ich die Auswahl der Blattgrößen recht dürftig bzw. die angebotenen sind mir zu groß. 24-38 wäre so meine vorstellung aber sram bietet m. W. nur 26-39 oder 28-42 an...das klingt eher nach XC als AM.

Welche Blätter sind's bei dir enno112?


----------



## TrainHard (15. Juli 2014)

Hatte an meinem alten Rad 3x9, jetzt hab ich 2x10. 2x10 ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Alternative für mich. 

Rüste demnächst probehalber auf 1x10 um, kleinste Übersetzung ist dann 32/40. 
Lebe im "Bergischen", sprich keine allzu langen Uphills und Downhills, sondern ständiges Auf und Ab.
Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt, wie es damit läuft bzw. wie gut/schnell ich mich dran gewöhne


----------



## Nezzar (15. Juli 2014)

Ich weine meinem dritten Kettenblatt keine Sekunde nach. Habe jetzt 38/24 (Umbau von der 3-fach-XT-Kurbel) und 11-36 und vermisse nie einen größeren Gang. 1x10 fass ich evtl. für nächstes Jahr in's Auge, da gibt's aber vorher noch viel zu lesen und wahrscheinlich brauch ich noch ein paar stärkere Keulen


----------



## enno112 (15. Juli 2014)

banane_2.0 schrieb:


> Welche Blätter sind's bei dir enno112?



Original Kettenblätter 38/24 sowie original Kassette 11-36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2014)

Bei mir 38/22 (original 24 gegen 22 getauscht um den kleinsten Gang wie bei 3fach zu bekommen) und 11-36. Somit "fehlt" (wer es denn vermißt) nur der eine größte Gang zum 3 fach.


----------



## TrainHard (15. Juli 2014)

Fahre am Slide 130 die Race Face Turbine in 38/24 mit 11-36 Kassette, also noch der Standart.

Die Kurbel fährt sich gut, muss allerdings sehr häufg nachfetten, ca. alle 50 km. Hat noch wer ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2014)

Nachfetten ? Kommt aufs Fett / Öl / Wachs an welches Du nimmst. Haste die Kette vorher entfettet oder über das Werksfett drüber geschmiert ?


----------



## TrainHard (16. Juli 2014)

Da habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Nach einiger Fahrzeit nehme ich unter Last ein Knarzen im Bereich des Tretlagers war. Um das Problem zu beheben, demontiere ich die Kurbel, reinige alles und fette nach.

Dadurch lässt sich das Problem beheben, aber wie erwähnt nur kurzzeitig.

Kurbelschraube lockert sich auch nicht, das habe ich schon überprüft.

Vllt. lasse ich demnächst auch mal das Tretlager ausbauen und kontrollieren.

Kannst du mir ein bestimmtes Fett empfehlen?


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2014)

Also geht es bei Dir um den linken Kurbelarm oder beide ? Im Wiegetritt knarzt es nicht ? Die Pedale sind es ganz sicher auch nicht ? Der linke Kurbelarm wird trocken auf die Tretlagerachse montiert wenn es ein Vierkant ist. Bei Vielzahn muß gefettet werden. Die Meisten nehmen wohl Motorex. Ich habe keinen Favoriten und nehme aus dem Motorradhandel einfaches Mehrzweckfett da dort die Belastungen höher sind, dann reicht es für das MTB erst recht. Da 90% der Fette einen Lithium-Seifen Anteil beinhalten ist die Marke wurscht. Bei der Gabel sollte man Lithium freie Fette verwenden da sich diese mit dem Öl vermischen können und die Schmiereigenschaften verändern und die Gummis angreifen können.


----------



## TrainHard (17. Juli 2014)

Ist eine Vielzahn-Kurbel.
Das knarzen genau zu lokalisiereb ist ja immer so eine Sache, kann die Pedale nicht zu 100% ausschließen, allerdings geht das Knarzen ja weg, nachdem die Kurbel neu gefettet ist.
Mal schauen, werde mal das Fett wechseln, vllt. hilft das ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banane_2.0 (17. Juli 2014)

TrainHard schrieb:


> Vllt. lasse ich demnächst auch mal das Tretlager ausbauen und kontrollieren.


 
Dazu kann ich dir nur raten! Leider is das Tretlagergehäuse lt. meinem Service-Partner bei vielen Radon-Bikes unsauber gefräst. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Nachdem es ordentlich nachgefräst wurde läuft das Ding sauber ohne Knarzen und das seit nahezu 2000 km.


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Zum Nachfräsen mußte aber den Rahmen einschicken. Oder hat das der service partner gemacht ?


----------



## banane_2.0 (19. Juli 2014)

bei mir hat's der Service-Partner gemacht... war langjähriger Testfahrer fürs MountainBIKE Magazin. der versteht schon was von seinem Fach. =)


----------



## Bierliebhaber (7. Juni 2015)

hi, hat jemand den zweifach umbau ebenfalls vorgenommen? ich hab bei meinem mitbewoner die kurbel getauscht und auf 38/22 umgebaut. beim umwerfer handelt es sich um einen x9 3x10 (mit zugführung von unten). dabei musste ich bei der montage feststellen, dass der käfig zu hoch steht für ein 38er blatt und man die korrekter höhe (1-3mm) über dem kb gar nicht realisieren kann, ohne an der schelle des umwerfers zu feilen/material wegzunehmen, da man am ende des sattelrohres ist und auf der naht anliegt. hattet ihr ähnliche probleme?


----------

